# Looking for a Bassist in the GTA!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, it's been a revolving door here lately! We've filled a bassist spot, and a singer, only now to have to fill in the bassist spot again! Our singer moved away and the bassist got a F/T gig DJing on the weekends, so gigging is out for him 

Here's the deal. We _were_ a gig-ready bar band a few months ago, and the drummer and both guitarists are still gig-ready with many, many songs ready. We're working on learning-up the singer as quickly as possible and now we need a bassist to hop in and fill the low-end. I figure if we're breaking in a new singer, might as well break in someone else at the same time too!

We're not pros and we don't want to be. We all have day-jobs and do this for fun more than money. Having said that, it's a TON of work and we all try to be the best we can and take it pretty seriously, but we're not trying to make a living doing it. Just have some fun, play killer shows and make some cash for new pedals 

If that sounds like something you might be into, let me know!

You can check out our band website here, and our FB page here.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bumpin' er up! Still looking!


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

PM sent at noon Apr 10/12.
TD


----------

